# طاقة متجددة هائلة القدرة (لانهائية تقريبا)



## الرازم (7 ديسمبر 2007)

كنت افكر منذ مدة ماهي الطريقة الفضلى لاستخدام واستغلال الطاقة الشمسية فالتعامل معها كيميائيا غير مجدي ولا حتى بايلوجيا ولا حتى بتركيزها فكلها طرق مؤقته او بطيئة او قليلة العائد

اذا ماهيه الطريقة الفضلى؟؟؟

حسنا هل تتكذكرون هذا؟












انتنا السيارة تلتقط موجات الراديو وتقوم بتحويلها اشارات كهربائية وطبعا طول الانتنا احيانا يتعلق بطول الموجة التي يلتقطها (يختلف التصميم فلا يعتمد دائما على الطول ) المهم

انظروا الى هذه الصورة التوضيحية للطول الموجي وقيسوا عليها ماهو طول الانتينا التي نريدها لالتقاط الاشعة المرئية (النور العادي) ؟؟؟ الضوء المرئي في خانة ال 10 اس 14








تخمينكم صحيح سوف نحتاج لانابيب نانوية يعني نانو تكنولوجي حيث يتراوح طول هذه الانابيب بين 100 و 1000 بشكل عشوائي في قطر 1 - 50 نانو متر من الكربون مثل التي فالصور هذه


















سوف تعمل شريحه من هذه الانابيب على التقاط موجات الضوء كلها وتحويلها لتيار كهربائي يمكن استخدامه مباشرة بدون وساطة كيميائية تضيع فيها الطاقة 

يعني من الممكن صنع بطارية متعددة الطبقات بسمك صفحة كتاب او صفحتين لتكون بطارية هاتف ممتازة فتخيلوا هذه المادة تغطي المباني او مناطق خالية من الارض لتقوم بالعمل ليل نهار مطر او ضباب لانها تلتقط الموجات مباشرة 

التكنلوجيا متوفرة للصناعة بكميات وما نحتاجه فقط صفيحة نحاس لقل التيار الكهربائي من الانتينات النانوية الى اسلاك الطاقة


قدرة المتر المكعب من هذا الجهاز بين 55 الف جيجا واط الى 500 الف ميجا واط بالاعتماد على التصميم

يمكن استخدام خليه صغيرة جدا 1 سم مربع بارتفاع 5 ملم لتوليد طاقة مستمرة فالظلام او في النور لهاتف كهربائي 


فما رأيكم ؟؟


ملاحظة لست من النوع اللذي يخفي اختراعاته فلو قلده احدكم او طوره سأقوم بعمل ما هوه افضل منه هذا هوه الابداع الحقيقي :56:


----------



## الرازم (7 ديسمبر 2007)

ارجوا تجاهل الحسابات السابقه لاني اخطأت
الطاقة الناتجه عن متر مكعب تساوي 
6,897.93 watt/sec
watt/hr 1.91


----------



## الرازم (7 ديسمبر 2007)

السانتيمتر المكعب من هذا الجهاز كافي لتوليد 3.54 فولت يعني مايكفي لتشغيل هاتف متحرك


----------



## سمير باهبري (7 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورين و جزاكم الله خير<


----------



## hoh (8 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي الرازم
حلو ان الواحد منا يحلم بس مش لهذه الدرجة :68: 
لا اقصد الاحباط لكن حتى هذا اليوم لا توجد دولة واحدة من دول الشرق الاوسط طورة رقاقة الكترونية واحدة
أي كان هدفها 
لذا أرجوكم اخواني فكروا في شيء واقعي وقابل للتطبيق:85: 
أيامنا معدودة على الكرة الارضية فالنترك عليها أثر نافع لنا ولأمتنا وللبشرية:73:


----------



## الرازم (8 ديسمبر 2007)

العالم العربي طور اشياء كثيرة في التجارة وابسط مثال في مطار دبي جهاز الامن طوروا انظمة امنية وبوابة الكترونية لتخليص المعاملة فقط بالمرور من خلالها .. اوليس هذا ادنى انجاز كما تقول ؟ وما اتكلم عنه انا حقائق علمية يا عزيزي اذا كان لديك ادنى فكرة عن الية عمل الراديو وقوانين الطاقة وتحويلها وغير.

وعلى فكرة الموضوع واقعي جدا ولكن ليس لمن يجهل في النانو تكنولجي وادارة الطاقة واساسيات الالكترونيات

اذهب انت واترك اثرا واقعيا على حجمك :3: النانومتري

ولاتهزأ بأفكار غيرك وتجعل من نفسك هوزءا :73:

فالاختراع فن الوانه العلم وفرشاته الابداع :63:


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (8 ديسمبر 2007)

في الحقيقة لفت نظري بهذه المشاركة لكن اريد مزيد من التوضيح ؟


----------



## الرازم (8 ديسمبر 2007)

عزيزي محمد الكردي

الظاهرة بسيطة جدا وتعمل تماما عمل مستقبلات الراديو

فالمستقبل على طوله يستقبل الفتونات ليفككها لتيار مغناطيس والكترونات مايحولها لتيار كهربائي بطول المستقبل وتنتقل الالكترونات باتجاه التفريغ بشكل طبيعي من طرفين المستقبل فتفرغ في الهواء وفي الدائرة الكهربائية ومنها تستسمع للاذاعة بواسطة اشارات 01

الاشارات الضوئية تختلف عن الاشارات الراديوية في طولها وترددها وبما انها صغيرة جدا في الطول فيتوجب عليك وضع مستقبل يوازيها لتستطيع تحويلها لتيار كهربائي

بالتالي اذا كان طول موجة الراديو يستدعي مستقبل طويل بارتفاع الموجة عليه اذا استقبال الموجة الضوئية كما هوه موضح بالرسم اعلاه بمستقبل مواز في الحجم بستخدام الانابيب الكربونية النانومترية بالاطوال العشوائية التي ذكرتها اعلاه لتستقبل مختلف الوان الطيف وتحولها لتيار كهربائي باستمرار

ارجوا منك قراءة الية عمل مستقبلات الراديو حتى تتوضح الصورة

موضوعك عن خلايا الشمس النحاسية عبارة عن نفس المبدأ تقريبا لكن بشكل غير فعال


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (8 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا حياك الله والله يعطيك ليرضيك
ثانيا ليش ما بتنفذ نموذج وانا جاهز لشرائه منك جاهز لنحاول بعد نجاح التنفيذ للتطوير
انشاء الله


----------



## الرازم (8 ديسمبر 2007)

نزار ابوفاتح قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اولا حياك الله والله يعطيك ليرضيك
> ثانيا ليش ما بتنفذ نموذج وانا جاهز لشرائه منك جاهز لنحاول بعد نجاح التنفيذ للتطوير
> انشاء الله




الله يحيك ويبارك فيك سيد نزار

التصاميم الخاصة بي جربتها بنجاح والحمدلله وانوي استغلالها في مشاريعي الخاصة وهذه مبادرة مني بمشاركة المعلومة ليخرج الاخرون بطرق جديده غير التي طورتها انا ولا انوي بيع او عرض تصاميمي فقط المبدأ وذلك لاغراض تجارية كما تعلم

شكرا لك على العرض


----------



## علي عراقي (9 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اريد ان اقول الفكرة جيدة لو استغلة الموجات التي تطلقها مرسلات الهواتف النقالة التى تطلق ترددات علية يمكن جمعها لتوليد فرق جهد كهربائي


----------



## الرازم (10 ديسمبر 2007)

علي عراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم اريد ان اقول الفكرة جيدة لو استغلة الموجات التي تطلقها مرسلات الهواتف النقالة التى تطلق ترددات علية يمكن جمعها لتوليد فرق جهد كهربائي




فعلا ممكن ياخوي علي ولكن قدرة الموجات الهاتفية في الطاقة ضعيفه جدا جدا مقارنة بموجات الضوء وليست متوفره فكل مكان مثل الضوء

والالية هيه نفسها لذلك اقترحت مايمكن استغلال جدواه 

تحياتي لك


----------



## مهاجر (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكر وتقدير ...*

جزاك الله خير اخي الرازم 

موضوعك رائع مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## gasem333 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

احنا العرب شاطرين بالكلام فق ط ........ وين الفعل يا اخي ؟....... بدنا ناس تطبق ماتقول . ز هقنا الكلام


----------



## الرازم (17 ديسمبر 2007)

gasem333 قال:


> احنا العرب شاطرين بالكلام فق ط ........ وين الفعل يا اخي ؟....... بدنا ناس تطبق ماتقول . ز هقنا الكلام




اين افعالك؟


----------



## ngs_t (5 يناير 2008)

ارى انه هناك كثير من الانتقادات لصاحب الفكرة

ليش كذا التحطيم 

على فكرة فيه شخص اروبي قام بإنتاج الكهرباء من البطاطس ورغم انها غير عملية ولا تكيفي لشيء تم نشر اخبارة عبر اغلب وكالات الانباء والصحف ومواقع الانترنت


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (5 يناير 2008)

ليست هذه طريقه مناقشه ومن طريقتك هذه اظن الان ان هذه الفكره غير قابله للتطبيق 

واحب ان الطريقه التى ترد بها على عدم اقتناع الناس بفكرتك هذه تبين لنا عدم ايمانك انت شخصيا بهذه الفكره

ارجو الرد بطريقه اكثر اقناعا حتى لاينفضوا من حولك


----------



## ياسين السعدي (25 يناير 2008)

الاخ الرازم : الله يعيك العافيه 
اموضوع مثير جدا ولكن اذا تكرمت من اين نحصل على هذه الانابيب النونيه او كيف هي طريقة صناعتها ولك الاجر عند الله


----------



## عصام نورالدين (25 يناير 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t33467.html
أظن أن هذا الموضوع يحمل في طياته الفكرة المشروحة في هذه المشاركة.. أليس كذلك؟؟


----------



## مهاجر (25 يناير 2008)

*للتوضيح...*

السلام عليكم ...

الأخوة الكرام المشاركين في الموضوع

ارى ان معظمكم كانت مشاركته غير أيجابية للأسف... وأرجو من الجميع التحلي بخلق النقاش الهادف

نرحب بالنقاش العلمي ... فليسأل أحدكم سؤال او يستوضح عن اشكالية في الموضوع ولكن نقد لمجرد النقد ... وأستهجان الفكرة فهذا غير مقبول ... 

وارجو من الجميع مراجعة ما كتب وليضع نفسه محل كاتب الموضوع وليرى هل كان رده ايجابي ام سلبي

أخي الرازم:

لك الشكر على جهدك ... وبأسم ادارة الملتقى ندعوك للاستمرار بالشرح والتعليق على فكرتك

انت مبدع فلا تلتفت لمن رد فكرتك بدون ان يفكر اصلاً بها...



مهاجر قال:


> جزاك الله خير اخي الرازم
> 
> موضوعك رائع مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## لؤي محمد بشير (31 يناير 2008)

الفكرة رائعة جدا ومبنية على أسس علمية.. والسؤال المطروح هو:........ برأيك ما هي الكلفة التقديرية لتنفيذ مجموعة توليد كهربائية بأستطاعة /1/ جيجا واط؟ 
بالطبع سيدخل في الكلفة كافة العناصر اللازمة للتصنيع والانتاج


----------



## زيدالكيمياوي (31 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ...الطريقة صحيحة ومقبولة 100% وهو ذات الكلام اللذي قاله مختبر " ايدهو في 4 -1-2008" واللذي اسماه الخلية الشمسية التي تعمل في الليل . ولكني بصفتي كيميائي فأن المشكلة ليست في الفكرة وانما في التحضير فان تحضير او صناعة النانو انتنة شئ صعب جدا في ضوء التقنيات المتوفرة في العالم العربي.


----------



## عضو1 (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على موضوع طاقة متجدده*

جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم على هذا التوضيح والحقيقه جهد تشكر عليه أتمنى لك المزيد من التوفيق والنجاح والحقيقه لدي سؤال وأرجو أن تعذرني على سؤالي لتواضع معلوماتي في هذا المجال وسؤالي هو هل يعمل الجهاز هذا بشكل جيد وفي كل الظروف المناخيه وهل الطاقه التي يتم الحصول عليها كافيه لشحن بطاريه باستطاعه معينه كما ذكرت أرجو التوضيح كما أرجو وأتنمى عليك أخي الكريم توضيح هذا الأمر ءاذا كانت هناك داره معينه أو تصميم معين أم هو عباره عن جهاز استقبال فقط ( الأنتنا ) مع شكرنا وتقديرنا لك واحترامنا لحقوقك الخاصه لهذا المشروع ..

وجزاك الله خير ..


----------



## فيزيووو (17 فبراير 2008)

كلام منطقي واعتقد انك ممكن تقنعنا اكتر بانك تعرض لنا فيديو للتجربة وخصوصا انك بتقول انك نفذت التجربة
لعلك تحيي الامل عندنا وتخرس المتشائمين


----------



## مايزنر (18 فبراير 2008)

أخي الرازم:
في الحقيقة ليست لدي خلفية عن الأمواج الراديوية والضوئية وطريقة استقبالها، فأنا مهندي معماري، ولكن ما أود معرفت هو كيفية التطبيق، فأنا مهتم بأنواع الطاقة المتجددة لتنفيذ ما يسمى بالمباني المستدامة، وهي المباني التي تعتمد على الطاقة المتجددة والتي لا تضر بالبيئة، أتمنى ان تفيدني بطريقة تطبيق هذه التقنية على المباني.
سؤال آخر لو تكرمت، لقد ذكرت أن هذه التقنية تعتمد على شرائح تستقبل الضوء، ثم ذكرت أن المتر المكعب يعطينا 6,897.93 watt/sec ما لم أفهمه هو استخدامك لوحدة الحجوم وليس وحدة المساحات مع أن التقنية تعتمد على شرائح مستقبلة للضوء، أتمنى أن تفيدني بالشرح، وأنا سعيد جداً لوجود مبدعين عرب مثلك يبحثون في هذا النوع من التقنيات والتي ستكون المصدر الأساسي للطاقة في المستقبل..


----------



## القيادي (1 مايو 2008)

يعطيك العافية يالرازم


----------



## abu atta (28 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
يعطيك العافية اخى الكريم على هالمعلومات 
الى الامام ويا حبذا مزيدا من التوضيح وخاصة عن انابيب الكربون 
كل التحية 
فلسطين غزة


----------



## هيثمعمر (29 مايو 2008)

الاخ الرازم الكريم

الله يعطيك الف عافية ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك، حقا فكرة رائعة. ان فكرة تصنيع carbon nanotubes ليست بالصعبة بل تعتمد على امرار غاز هيدروكربوني مثل الايثيلين على سطح محفز كيميائي catalyst واخل مفاعل اسطواني tubular teactor وتحت ظروف حرارة عالية نسبيا وبالتحكم بكمية ونوع الغاز الداخل ودرجة حرارة المفاعل ونوع المحفز يستطيع انتاج النانو كاربون (النانو تيوب هو موصل جيد للكهرباء).

لكن اخي الكريم ارجو اخبارنا بطريقتك. ان ان شاء الله سوف اساعدك بموضوع النانو كاربون الطلوب.


----------



## يوليسيس (9 أغسطس 2008)

مر اكثر من ثمانية شهور على آخر رد من الاخ الرازم..
وانا اتســــــآل وادعو ياعل المانع خيراً .. 

بالنسبه للنماذج والمعدات نستطيع جلبها من اي مكان في العالم ..
وتحليلها وتفكيك جزيآتها واتمام نظرية الاخ اذا كانت ناجه .. من لديه فكره مشابهه او من يستطيع
تصميم هذه الفكره على ارض الواقع فاليتقدم .. ويطلب مايحتاجه لاتمام هذا الفكر العالي جدا
والاخ لم يحرم تصميم هذه الفكره على احد لذاك ارجوا من اصحاب الاختصاص بان يتقدموا بكل مالديهم

كل هدفي هو الحصول على طاقه غير التقليديه للوصول الى اهداف زراعيه بحته لخدمة المجتمع ولتحطيم اسعار
المنتوجات الزراعيه .. وتاكد وصولها لكل المستويات في عالمنا العربي هناك من يبحث على هذا النوع من الطاقه ليخدم البناء مثلا وانا اتكلم في تخصصي الزراعي لان هناك يوجد الكثير من الاراضي التي يصعب وصول الطاقه الكهربائية لها وترتفع التكلفه الاجماليه لمحروقاتها من المواد البتروليه ..مما يسبب ضعف او ترك في الانتاج
نتمنى من الاخوه اخذ مثل هذه المواضيع بجديه تامه وليس الرد لمجرد عرض العضلات الفكريه والحواريه .. ودمتم


----------



## نور الهدى العربي (11 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي اتمنى لك التوفيق و التقدم


----------



## saadgor (12 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الفكرة 
لكن التنفذ حتاج إلى أجهزة ومواد دققة جدا


----------



## استاذ القانون (12 أغسطس 2008)

اعتقد انة يمكن استخدام برادة الحديد بدل الكاربون, فبمغنطة البراة الحديدية نستطيع جعلها واقفة بشكل متوازي , وكأنها ملايين من الهوائيات مربوطة على التوازي .
ارجو معرفة رأي ألأخوة الذين يعرفون مبدأ العمل


----------



## مدمن اختراعات (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم موضوع في قمة الروعه 
واريد اسألك سؤال ولا تضحك علي
انا ماعرفت النانو اريد ان تضع صوره له ومعلومه عنه وهل توجد بالاسواق وهل له اسم ثاني غير ذالك وانا بالسعوديه وهذي اول مشاركه لي بالمنتدى وانا اعجبت بالمنتدى الرائع وخاصه قسم ( الطاقه البديله )


----------



## hameedy (23 مارس 2009)

*لماذا التحامل على أخ لا يريد إلا الخير*

أرجو من الإخوة إن كان أحدهم متخصصا ً إن وجد خطأ ً في كلام الأخ أن يحاول تصويبه بموضوعية وأدب وإن لم يكن متخصصا ً في نفس المجال وليس لديه خبرة فليدع للأخ بالتوفيق في بحثه .
كونوا عونا ً له على الخير لا مثبطين ومنتقدين ومهاجمين بدون دليل .


----------

